# LOckJaw



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Any one else dealing with Lock Jaw birds or the lack there of?


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Yea, we are in the mountains. Probably a combination of hens and coyotes.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Was talking to a guy yesterday that mowed hay. He said he ran over a hen with his mowing machine. She was already sitting on eggs.
I have not heard of any gobblers killed in the past several days. 

I am not a turkey hunter and know very little about turkeys or turkey hunting. 

Darin


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Finger_Mullet said:


> Was talking to a guy yesterday that mowed hay. He said he ran over a hen with his mowing machine. She was already sitting on eggs.
> I have not heard of any gobblers killed in the past several days.
> 
> I am not a turkey hunter and know very little about turkeys or turkey hunting.
> ...


Darin, I see turkeys ALL the time. I pass little shooters ALL the time. Last wed was the first time I have NEVER seen a bird. I think the 60-90 degree jump here might have done something to it. That being said, dawn was pretty quiet too, coupled with the weather, its bad enough where I'm not goin out in the am


----------

